# Roadmaster Cycle Truck info needed



## ozzmonaut (Oct 25, 2017)

Hello. I picked up what is likely a late 30's Roadmaster Cycle Truck, or delivery bike, or whatever the correct name is. I have been all over the net looking for info, but not much is out there. Any images are of repainted or badly rusted bikes, or containing lots of incorrect parts. I'd really like to see some pictures of correct or complete bikes with original paint, or even some catalog pics. Mine is covered in green house paint. I disassembled it and found that it appears to have originally been a very,very light green. However , it looks like the OG paint over most of the bike was gone or damaged before the repaint. I am thinking of repainting since it is so far gone, but I don't know what accents or striping would be correct. Plus I need to see what parts are correct, and what the bike should ultimately look like. Thanks for any help or direction you can give me.


----------



## CWCMAN (Oct 26, 2017)

Send Jeff Guyer a message (39zep) He has a nice one. 

Also there a a few catalog pictures in the Roadmaster book that Scott M has for sale.

Post pictures of what you have.


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 26, 2017)

https://tradesmansbike.wordpress.com/ Check out this site. There may be some pics or info , or maybe there are links to other similar pages. Good luck with the bike


----------



## PlasticNerd (Oct 26, 2017)

PlasticNerd said:


> https://tradesmansbike.wordpress.com/ Check out this site. There may be some pics or info , or maybe there are links to other similar pages. Good luck with the bike



Also check out the section here titled General discussion of old bikes and search for-Roadmaster delivery bike. There are a couple pics there


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2017)

ozzmonaut said:


> Hello. I picked up what is likely a late 30's Roadmaster Cycle Truck, or delivery bike, or whatever the correct name is. I have been all over the net looking for info, but not much is out there. Any images are of repainted or badly rusted bikes, or containing lots of incorrect parts. I'd really like to see some pictures of correct or complete bikes with original paint, or even some catalog pics. Mine is covered in green house paint. I disassembled it and found that it appears to have originally been a very,very light green. However , it looks like the OG paint over most of the bike was gone or damaged before the repaint. I am thinking of repainting since it is so far gone, but I don't know what accents or striping would be correct. Plus I need to see what parts are correct, and what the bike should ultimately look like. Thanks for any help or direction you can give me.



Can we see it?


----------



## 39zep (Nov 6, 2017)

1944 Roadmaster CT


----------



## BLWNMNY (Nov 6, 2017)

39zep said:


> 1944 Roadmaster CT
> 
> View attachment 704512



Love it!


----------



## ozzmonaut (Nov 6, 2017)

BLWNMNY said:


> Can we see it?



Right now it is in pieces. I wish I had a before pic. It was kind of a basket case. I will be starting paint soon. Still hoping for some pics that will tell me what the paint should look like. I should be able to get some pictures up soon though.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 7, 2017)

39zep said:


> 1944 Roadmaster CT
> 
> View attachment 704512



I think it looks pretty sharp as is. It would make a good movie prop for sure.


----------



## Dan the bike man (Nov 7, 2017)

I want to find one of these one day. Owned a few Schwinn CT's but this style is way better!


----------



## Vincer (Nov 7, 2017)

Looking for one of these, if anyone has one or knows of one for sale please pm me. Thanks, Vince


----------

